# 笔记本优化

## tecehux

最近打算用圣诞的时间把gentoo专门为我的笔记本做个从stage1的优化，HP的TC1000，CPU为Transmeta Crusoe。

昨天晚上的时候已经把系统做了个stage4的备份，还设好了diskless，想是不会出什么问题了。

几个地方还是不清楚，也没经验，弄过的还望不吝赐教：

1.从stage1开始都用专为Crusoe设的优化CFLAG编译是否真的可以大幅提高系统的速度？这是我在网上找到的CFLAG：

gcc 3.x 	-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -falign-functions=0 -falign-jumps=0 -falign-loops=0

2.为了加快速度准备使用另外两台电脑做distcc，只要我在笔记本上带distcc运行emerge是否与完全在笔记本上编译出的代码一样？

3. 做完后想试试prelink。kde我是不用的，像firefox,evolution,apache,mysql,emacs是否通过prelink能加快速度呢？(gcc都是一样版本)

4. 想把系统优化前后做个比较，该用什么样的方法或软件呢？

做完后有时间的话也可以写个howto了，呵呵

----------

## tecehux

沉不住气，自己顶一个

是没人弄过还是没意义呢？

----------

## akar

我來支持一下！！

我想 這Crusoe 可能不是很多人在用， 其實除了 第一條那個 Crusoe中央處理器有點“嚇人”之外， 相信其它的都是大家很想掌握的技術。

找來一些文檔資源：

http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/doc/cn/distcc.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_tw/distcc.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Distcc_server_on_Windows

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_tw/prelink-howto.xml

http://gentoo.linuxsir.org/doc/cn/prelink-howto.xml

有其中任何一項的經驗嗎？還請大家都來分享一下。 :Smile: 

----------

## techwolf

distcc很方便使用，只要几台电脑的gcc版本一样就行了，都安装上distcc，按照手册的内容设置就行了。

程序的速度很难一概而论，就算你把这些都作好了，我来问你哪个快了，哪个慢了，你也不一定能明确回答。所以，加速是需要的，测量就不要期望了。

所谓比较，应该使用benchmark了，没有用过，不过gentoo上都有

app-benchmarks

----------

## EricHsu

关于获得最合适的 CFLAGS, 请试试 acovea, emerge 就可以  :Smile: 

----------

## tecehux

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 关于获得最合适的 CFLAGS, 请试试 acovea, emerge 就可以 

 

运行起来用了八九个小时~~~，不过这回优化起来心里可就有数了  :Wink: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *tecehux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 运行起来用了八九个小时~~~，不过这回优化起来心里可就有数了 

 

八九小时? 你的机器够快噢, 我当时看谁的帖子说 acovea 运行一次就起码得 15 个小时什么的, 哇...

----------

## tecehux

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 八九小时? 你的机器够快噢, 我当时看谁的帖子说 acovea 运行一次就起码得 15 个小时什么的, 哇...

 

我的机子不快啊，crusoe TM5800, 1GHz,相当于800Mhz左右吧。只不过这次是用p3的设置测的，看来还要给我的cpu专门写个测试的config...

Linux啊，总是让我有事弄，在这一点上真的有点怀念windows了，装完一次就了事，除了偶尔有点安全漏洞，别的也不错  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## howjay

[quote="tecehux"] *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux啊，总是让我有事弄，在这一点上真的有点怀念windows了，装完一次就了事，除了偶尔有点安全漏洞，别的也不错   

 

这就是linux的“魅力”吧  :Razz: 

不过起码每次问题解决后都有收获，启动到windows，总是会想到去玩玩游戏，哈哈~~

----------

